# My brain is mush...



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm new to keeping fish. I figured out the tank preparation process but now I have to decide what fish to put in there. So I thought maybe you guys could help inspire me.  It's your opportunity to plan out another aquarium! (Even though it is only a 10 gallon one, lol) Tell me exactly what fish you would put in it.

Details to keep in mind:
Tropical Freshwater Fish
Co-exist in 10 gallon tank
Generic Rectangle Aquarium (wider than it is tall)

Anything goes, have fun with it! You can even throw in an invertebrate if you like. And if you want to go the extra mile you can include what gravel, plants, etc you would use. The winner will be crowned Ruler of the Beginner Ten Gallon Tropical Freshwater Aquarium (RBTGTFA for short). :king:

And for the people that have already answered thousands of posts similar to this one, I won't mind if you skip it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok kewl! I get to plan a 10 gallon! Oh wait, I'm doing that for myself right now too, lol.  Well...Once it's cycled, I would put in 4 long-finned zebra danios , about 6 ghost shrimp (to help keep the bottom clean), a dwarf gourami, and maybe a black molly . But that's just boring ol' me's suggestion. As for substrate and plants, I would put natural colored gravel (looks WAY nicer than green or blue or any other colored gravel IMO), and lots of plants. In the back I would put aponogetons (those bulbs you can buy at walmart in the fish section), then some crypts, and some _anubias barteri_, which doesn't look that good in the picture, but look really nice "in person". If you do get the anubias, then you need to make sure you don't put the rhizome (the really fat part of the roots) under the gravel because it is not good for it. I would also put a rock cave in there (a natural one). Well there's my suggestions.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I did this with my 2.5 gallon, you try to make everyone compete to do the work for you sometimes even copying and pasting on multiple forums, oh ur tricky. Well I'd get a few endler livebearers but you probebly wouldn't want to handle constant the breeding or the price of them but they are pretty fish. Or maybe 3 dwarf puffers, 1 male 2 females. If none of that sounds good, 6 white cloud mountian minnows and 6 neon tetras(they have a small bio-load so these numbers are fine) just remeber to cycle with the white clouds then add the neons at the end of the cycle.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

id go with a small school of neons (maybe 8), a red or blue dwarf gourami, and maybe a pair of cory cats. some nice and simple for decorations (fake plants and a stump maybe)


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

my current 10 gallon has one red honey gourami and 4 glowlight tetras. i'm going to move them into my 20 gallon when i get another filter and then split my 10 gallon and put my 2 bettas in it.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would go with a trio of twin-bar platies, 2-4 bamboo shrimp, dwarf gourami or a betta, and a snail. I just put some orangish-peachesh gravel in my 10g & I love it it brings some color out of the platies. I might would throw in a chunk of driftwood in the center. You could either put live or fake plants. Spray paint a black background on it and thats bout it.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I would quite simply go with a single pair of apistogrammas, live plants, sand/gravel mix subtrate and driftwood.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

flourite
various vallisneria's and crypt's
driftwood
4 peppered cories
5 cardinal tetras
3 zebra danios


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

My favorite "residents" in my 10g are my African Dwarf Froggies! :mrgreen: 

Kay


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone, your posts inspired me.  There were a few fish that I didn't even know existed. ; I decided to get something simple: 1-2 mollies, 4 cherry barbs, and 3 ghost shrimp.

I hereby crown Lydia, Ruler of the Beginner Ten Gallon Tropical Freshwater Aquarium! :king: She's the only one that mentioned any of the fish I chose.


----------

